# question on form 80



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi 
can anyone provide some guidance? Form 80 has a field which asks me to write my name in my language. I am not sure what to write - perhaps the Indian expats in this forum can help? our national language is hindi and mother tongue is bengali but we use English all the time and never really use either language for any formal / professional work. are we expected to fill it with Hindi or Bengali or English? 
thanks Aurita


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

Aurita said:


> Hi
> can anyone provide some guidance? Form 80 has a field which asks me to write my name in my language. I am not sure what to write - perhaps the Indian expats in this forum can help? our national language is hindi and mother tongue is bengali but we use English all the time and never really use either language for any formal / professional work. are we expected to fill it with Hindi or Bengali or English?
> thanks Aurita



You can leave it blank, that's what I did on form 1221.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Is this what you were talking about??

(a) Write your name in your own language or script. For Russian citizens, include Patronymic name
(b) Your name in Chinese commercial code numbers (if applicable) 
(c) If you are of Arabic descent, write the full names of your paternal 
grandfather (ie. your father’s father)

Leave it blank  its not for us. Lemme know if u r stuck somewhere, u know how to reach me


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Bannie, Anj
thanks. 
Anj - i sure know how to reach you. Thanks to you, I actually got my SS


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no thanx babe.. some things are meant to be.. and they do happen just when its time


----------

